
BabelEXT - A Cross-Browser Extension Development Library/Boilerplate - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/babelext-cross-browser-extension.html#.T23atcIvOjs.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link: <http://babelext.com/>

